# Goat Milk Cream to thick to whip?



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, 

Think this is my first time posting in this subforum... but we got our cream separator today, and were very happy with the yield.

The cream was very obviously cream, very thick, very rich... I wanted to make butter, so this wasn't a huge problem, but the cream never went through the whipped cream stage... just went straight to butter.

Is it possible the cream was too thick to aerate properly? Think I read that is possible somewhere...


----------

